# Battlestar Galactica: Blood And Chrome Leaked Trailer



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/catesish/leaked-battlestar-galactica-blood-and-chrome-tr

Was it ever established in the previous series that William Adama's callsign is "Husker"?

It looks very CGI heavy.


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

Too bad Syphilis passed on this as an ongoing series and it will be a one time TV movie instead. Oh well I haven't watched anything on that channel since they dropped the other BSG spin-off.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

dtle said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/catesish/leaked-battlestar-galactica-blood-and-chrome-tr
> 
> Was it ever established in the previous series that William Adama's callsign is "Husker"?
> 
> It looks very CGI heavy.


Yes, I'm pretty sure I recall him being referred to as Husker in the flashback episode where he was played by a younger actor. I don't recall much about the episode itself, except that it (maybe?) had an "Enemy Mine" type of plot, and that at one point he was falling to earth from high up in the atmosphere.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

dtle said:


> Was it ever established in the previous series that William Adama's callsign is "Husker"?


In the Miniseries, they unveiled the refurbed Mark II Viper and it had the "Husker" callsign on it.


----------



## moetown (Jan 25, 2006)

Lots of good and bad news about the series this week: http://www.deadline.com/2012/03/battlestar-galactica-blood-and-chrome-cancelled-syfy/

Movie still going forward but it appears will not be picked up as a regular series. They still might make it a digital series online but who knows where that will go.

I think Netflix needs some Sci-Fi orgional content.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

It's a crying shame; SyFy will likely kick itself for not turning this into a TeeVee series. The trailer looks awesome...can't wait.


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

Ok, why is the content restricted on mobile? Can't view it on my iPad.


----------



## pudding7 (May 13, 2002)

Wow, that trailer was awesome.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Conceptually, in terms of the show it's promoting, it looked really cool.

From an execution standpoint however, it felt very amateurish to me. It was almost like one of those countless videos you see on youtube where a fan decides to put together a bunch of clips of their favorite show and play a random song underneath it.

That, and after the first 40 seconds of smash jump cuts, I'm pretty sure I had a seizure.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

Really? Zeppelin? 

Over all could be good.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Meh
What was wonderful about the BSG reboot at first was the fresh take on the world building vision. Intriguing mysteries, great casting, excellent acting and decent dialog. Oh and smoking hawt Cylons.

This preview looked like a teenage boy's X-Box game.

Yah this SF starved fan will watch and hope to make it thru the entire flick.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

USAFSSO said:


> Really? Zeppelin?
> 
> Over all could be good.


I like this cover of "Immigrant Song" enough to find out who sang it and it turns out to be Karen O and Trent Reznor.

http://ultimateclassicrock.com/immigrant-song-battlestar-galactica/


----------



## rondotcom (Feb 13, 2005)

Allanon said:


> I like this cover of "Immigrant Song" enough to find out who sang it and it turns out to be Karen O and Trent Reznor.
> 
> http://ultimateclassicrock.com/immigrant-song-battlestar-galactica/


Which would give Karen O nine inch nails?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

kaszeta said:


> In the Miniseries, they unveiled the refurbed Mark II Viper and it had the "Husker" callsign on it.


Yup


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

It's really all pointless now. Galactica is dead, Caprica is dead, SyFy is NOT a science fiction channel any more, they're not even really doing new series except that Lost Girl thing that's not really scifi anyway (more gothic or occult) and from the start came across as gasping for breath.

Most likely they're only airing this because there's a contractual obligation somewhere, and because they figure they can at least make a few dollars selling some advertising time.

SyFy should either go back to the channel's roots, or continue on its course to being the cable TV version of a vacant lot where the broken down remains of an empty building have finally been removed.
___________________
Comb it weekly.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I have the nine studeo albums on CD, I would have prefered the original.

Looks kind of meh. Lots of action but that can only go so far.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Starting online on Nov 9th

http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/11/05/battlestar-galactica-prequel-date/


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Via their FB pages, they really want people to spread the word.

FB pages at https://www.facebook.com/bloodandchrome and https://www.facebook.com/BSG.


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

I'm a major fan of both Ron Moore's remake and even Caprica, but have low hopes for this project given its history.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

^^^
Heh, I was a big fan of the Ron Moore's remake of BSG but definitely not of Caprica. 

Man... I tried watching a few eps of Caprica, the eps kept piling up on my TiVo and finally the show got canceled. I had reasonably high hopes for it. I agree w/the complaints that it was a show that takes itself too seriously. The show was just uninteresting and didn't draw me in.


----------



## edtude (Oct 12, 2009)

Allanon said:


> I like this cover of "Immigrant Song" enough to find out who sang it and it turns out to be Karen O and Trent Reznor.
> 
> http://ultimateclassicrock.com/immigrant-song-battlestar-galactica/


Gotta agree, Immigrant Song is one of my favorite Zep songs, yeah I remember when it was released, that was pretty cool.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Rom Moore's seat of your pants, no continuity between eps, lets try this, use blogs to tell viewers that you know what you are doing, and in the end have no clue as to what you are doing, yeah that burned me out long ago.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

DouglasPHill said:


> Rom Moore's seat of your pants, no continuity between eps, lets try this, use blogs to tell viewers that you know what you are doing, and in the end have no clue as to what you are doing, yeah that burned me out long ago.


So true.
We watched the brilliantly conceived, wonderfully cast and acted series devolve into a train wreck as plot inconsistencies exploded over time. Everyone trying to figure out hints as to the identity of the Final Five only to have the slacker confess that they winged it, arbitrarily choosing them as the final season was well underway.

Never again for me.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

philw1776 said:


> So true.
> We watched the brilliantly conceived, wonderfully cast and acted series devolve into a train wreck as plot inconsistencies exploded over time.


Yeah, I've had a lot of conversations with people like this:

Person: "Battlestar Galactica was *great*! What did you think of it?

Me: "It had it's ups and downs. I think it hit its peak with '33' and consistently went downhill from there..."

Person: "But '33' was the first episode..."

Me: "Exactly."


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

philw1776 said:


> So true.
> We watched the brilliantly conceived, wonderfully cast and acted series devolve into a train wreck as plot inconsistencies exploded over time. Everyone trying to figure out hints as to the identity of the Final Five only to have the slacker confess that they winged it, arbitrarily choosing them as the final season was well underway.
> 
> Never again for me.


I didn't particularly like the angel aspect with Starbuck being dead the entire half of the last season.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

kaszeta said:


> Yeah, I've had a lot of conversations with people like this:
> 
> Person: "Battlestar Galactica was *great*! What did you think of it?
> 
> ...


The show peaked when Boomer shot Adama. A smaller peak when the resurrection ship was discovered. It became a train wreck the moment Starbuck returned from Earth the first time.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

philw1776 said:


> So true.
> We watched the brilliantly conceived, wonderfully cast and acted series devolve into a train wreck as plot inconsistencies exploded over time. Everyone trying to figure out hints as to the identity of the Final Five only to have the slacker confess that they winged it, arbitrarily choosing them as the final season was well underway.


Yeah, I tend to agree.



Stormspace said:


> The show peaked when Boomer shot Adama. A smaller peak when the resurrection ship was discovered. It became a train wreck the moment Starbuck returned from Earth the first time.


Yeah, Boomer shooting Adama was a SHOCKER.

The show went really downhill (I recall) w/the stupid trial of Baltar and too many "internal" episodes (as Moore referred to them) towards the end aka mundane eps that added almost nothing to the storyline.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

cwerdna said:


> The show went really downhill (I recall) w/the stupid trial of Baltar and too many "internal" episodes (as Moore referred to them) towards the end aka mundane eps that added almost nothing to the storyline.


Absolutely this. It was SciFi execs that put pressure on Moore to do the stand alone episodes. They felt that the serialized storyline was preventing the show from gaining new viewers. In the end, it caused the show to lose existing viewers. The execs realized that later on, but by then the show was doomed.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

The first two episodes are available by magical means for those who wish to watch them on their HD TV using media players/streamers. They are 1080p.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Jeeters said:


> Absolutely this. It was SciFi execs that put pressure on Moore to do the stand alone episodes. They felt that the serialized storyline was preventing the show from gaining new viewers. In the end, it caused the show to lose existing viewers. The execs realized that later on, but by then the show was doomed.


That's not what made the show suck at the end. It was Moore's treatment of the Plan and his inconsistencies in the BSG lore.


----------



## Eitel (Aug 25, 2003)

Episode 1 - [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pT79x4qM4FE&list=PL549EB9DBB2FF8C24&index=1&feature=plcp[/media]

Episode 2 - [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdisGiivP9c&list=PL549EB9DBB2FF8C24&index=2&feature=plcp[/media]


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Are they not planning to show this on TV? I'm confused

How do they plan t get the ratings if they are showing in the web?


----------



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

From the EW article that was posted on the 5th:



> The first episode will be released on Friday, Nov. 9, with the remaining episodes rolled out over the next four weeks. In early 2013, the two-hour version of B&C will air on Syfy, followed by the release of an unrated version on home video.
> 
> Such a three-tiered windowing release strategy (online, network and DVD, all within a few months) is considered unique for a TV series.


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

Much better than I expected, so far... we'll see how it holds up when the entire thing is put together.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

caslu said:


> *Much better than I expected*, so far... we'll see how it holds up when the entire thing is put together.


Yeah the whole flying without a canopy in space AND the flying upside down Top Gun re-hash was SPECTACULAR!


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

looks good so far, hope it keeps it up


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

well it was good enough that I was annoyed I couldn't see more


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I left the series feeling kind of spurned, and never really got into Caprica, but I really enjoyed these first two episodes. Looking forward to seeing more. I wasn't expecting the production quality to be nearly so good.

People sure do drop a lot of wrenches on this series, I've noticed.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

danterner said:


> I left the series feeling kind of spurned, and never really got into Caprica, but I really enjoyed these first two episodes. Looking forward to seeing more. I wasn't expecting the production quality to be nearly so good.


Certainly a lot better than Babylon 5: The Lost Tales!



> People sure do drop a lot of wrenches on this series, I've noticed.


They also seem to have the same LENS FLARE problem the new Star Trek had.

Greg


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

I was watching the way way way original BSG series, and let's just say lens flare is the least of the series' problem. If you've never seen the original - think studio lights and shiny Cylon skin - the whole screen washes out from the lens blooms.

Is there an easy way to mark the series so I can catch it on YouTube when a new one comes out? I see plenty of references, but until this thread, no one linked the actual videos.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Overall pretty good for a online show. I don't like how they went all green screen w/CGI for the interior. It looks pretty fake, more so than V did. External CGI is pretty decent though.

Those that watched some of Caprica would get the Tauron, Graystone Industries and MCP references.

I did like the platform sled. It reminded me of BSG TOS. I'm looking forward to the remaining eps.


Worf said:


> Is there an easy way to mark the series so I can catch it on YouTube when a new one comes out? I see plenty of references, but until this thread, no one linked the actual videos.


Didn't you notice the llinks to subscribe to Prime? I think if you just subscribe to http://www.youtube.com/user/MachinimaPrime?feature=g-all-u, you'll be able to catch it.

Next ep is 11/16.

I'd originally found out about this via https://www.facebook.com/BSG?fref=ts and https://www.facebook.com/bloodandchrome?ref=ts&fref=ts in my feed.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Jeeters said:


> Absolutely this. It was SciFi execs that put pressure on Moore to do the stand alone episodes. They felt that the serialized storyline was preventing the show from gaining new viewers. In the end, it caused the show to lose existing viewers. The execs realized that later on, but by then the show was doomed.


They could've done a better job w/the non-arc eps. I liked Star Trek TNG even though almost all the eps were self-contained and had a very specific formula. Those were WAY better than worthless mundane eps.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

cwerdna said:


> Didn't you notice the llinks to subscribe to Prime? I think if you just subscribe to http://www.youtube.com/user/MachinimaPrime?feature=g-all-u, you'll be able to catch it.
> 
> Next ep is 11/16.


Yeah, but that includes a lot more than just the BSG series - I wondered if there was a playlist that just included the series.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

I think they're in for a rough time if they expect people to tune in for 10 minutes every week. Hard to get attached to a new set of characters (plus one old one) when they're piecemealing it out like this. The only people that are going to go out of their way to watch this (and buy the DVD) are the existing fan base of the franchise.

If I'd have to guess, I thin they couldn't get the budget to make a show that looks good enough to go on TV, so they released it online, where, especially under Machinima's brand, viewers will be more forgiving for the overuse of CGI.

That said, I'm still looking forward to more episodes  Or maybe we should call them episodelets?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I thought the cgi looked fine, certainly better than the crap I see on network shows.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

vertigo235 said:


> I thought the cgi looked fine, certainly better than the crap I see on network shows.


Does anyone know if the TV release will be the exact same scenes compiled into one long ad filled version? Or are they going to pick up from the web series and do an original piece from that?


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Worf said:


> Yeah, but that includes a lot more than just the BSG series - I wondered if there was a playlist that just included the series.


https://www.facebook.com/bloodandchrome?v=app_162891010412392 seems to be the place.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

jschuur said:


> I think they're in for a rough time if they expect people to tune in for 10 minutes every week. Hard to get attached to a new set of characters (plus one old one) when they're piecemealing it out like this. The only people that are going to go out of their way to watch this (and buy the DVD) are the existing fan base of the franchise.
> 
> If I'd have to guess, I thin they couldn't get the budget to make a show that looks good enough to go on TV, so they released it online, where, especially under Machinima's brand, viewers will be more forgiving for the overuse of CGI.
> 
> That said, I'm still looking forward to more episodes  Or maybe we should call them episodelets?


??? But it is going to be on TV ? To me this is just a bonus for hardcore fans, more casual people can just tune in to the TV release.


----------



## akaussie (Aug 18, 2010)

JohnB1000 said:


> ??? But it is going to be on TV ? To me this is just a bonus for hardcore fans, more casual people can just tune in to the TV release.


It is supposed to air on Syfy sometime in early 2013 plus there will be a DVD/Blu-Ray released February 19, 2013.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battlestar_Galactica:_Blood_&_Chrome


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

I'm liking this so far, although I boycotted Caprica after the way BSG ended. Is the whiskey swilling Ronald Moore involved with this project? Since I keep watching my guess would be no.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I actually enjoyed Caprica even though I have a real dislike for how Moore did BSG. Caprica did move a little slow but I'd watch Zoe (Alessandra Torresani) eat cornflakes.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Finally watched ep "3 and 4". Pretty good so far. Interesting that the jump drive on a destroyed battlestar still sorta works.

It's great that Bear McCreary is still doing the music. He's doing a fantastic job so far.

http://www.wired.com/underwire/2012/11/battlestar-galactica-blood-chrome/ has a little making of video showing some of stuff being shot against green screen.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

No idea if we are doing spoilers but just in case:



Spoiler



I thought the Raptor, Viper, Toaster battle in 5/6 was great. I also enjoyed the scenery etc. in the snow.

Kind of a dumb question but do they actually film that in a snowy locale ?


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Seen all the way through 5-6 on my Roku. Went ahead and subbed the machinimaprime channel so it's there whenever a new one hits. I'm liking it so far, I just hope when it goes to TV it's not the same clips edited together, but actual new stuff.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Stormspace said:


> Seen all the way through 5-6 on my Roku. Went ahead and subbed the machinimaprime channel so it's there whenever a new one hits. I'm liking it so far, I just hope when it goes to TV it's not the same clips edited together, but actual new stuff.


My understanding (I hope I'm wrong) is that what will be shown on tv is precisely what we are watching now. This is not the precursor to a new series - this is it. It's just being shown multiple ways (first on the web, then the DVD/bluray release, then finally on the network). I think at one point it was going to be ongoing, but they shelved that plan due to cost and/or production issues.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

danterner said:


> I think at one point it was going to be ongoing, but they shelved that plan due to cost and/or production issues.


I don't think it was ever going to be a series...there was just a point at which they were thinking about it, and decided against it.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

?? This is the TV show cut up into pieces, not vica versa.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JohnB1000 said:


> ?? This is the TV show cut up into pieces, not vica versa.


Nope, it's vice versa. This is the way the show was intended to be seen.

They hoped it would eventually lead to a regular series, but it didn't.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Nope, it's vice versa. This is the way the show was intended to be seen.
> 
> They hoped it would eventually lead to a regular series, but it didn't.


I don't believe that's entirely accurate. It was planned and written as a 2 hour show, then made as a web series. You can clearly see that the cuts between the segments really aren't planned as episodes, the story just carries right on.

Either way, since there is supposed to be 120 minutes of the web series, it's actually likely that the TV show will cut stuff not add it.

I'm fully aware of what will happen next in this thread.:up:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Here's an interview where the producer talks about conceptualizing the show as ten mini-episodes.

There was another one where he specifically addressed the urban legend that the web series is a TV movie/pilot slashed into pieces, but I can't remember where that one was.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Well I was right.

Here's the 2 years earlier announcement of the 2 hour Blood and Chrome movie. Same story is described.

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...ghts-battlestar-galactica-blood-chrome/69283/


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

You're right and David Eick is wrong. About David Eick's project.

You must be proud!


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Wow I win twice.

You've never heard of anyone revising history ? You do realize Eick is quoted in that 2010 story right ?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Man, you just can't stop losing.

http://blastr.com/2010/07/new-battlestar-galactica.php


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

FWIW, the entire set of episodes/webisodes aired on Sunday night on SyFy Channel. It looks like it'll air again on Monday

I didn't rewatch the whole thing but it was kinda nice watching it on my 61" TV instead of on my 24" LCD on my PC.


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

DVD/Blu-Ray coming next week.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

cwerdna said:


> FWIW, the entire set of episodes/webisodes aired on Sunday night on SyFy Channel. It looks like it'll air again on Monday


Sweet!! I knew the Blu-ray was coming soon, but I don't want to buy it or try and rent it. I just set my DVR to record today's showing. I haven't watch a second of it online yet.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

I think I'm going to hold out for the blu-ray. Supposed to be an "unrated" version with about 3 extra minutes of footage and about 30 minutes of deleted scenes.


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

It this a stand alone "show" or a series? My DirecTv said "Series Premiere"


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It was the pilot for a series that wasn't picked up (or at least hasn't been).


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

The BSG franchise is like the Guns-n-Roses of the TV world. You never know what they are coming out with and every time you see them the entire band is new.


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

DeDondeEs said:


> The BSG franchise is like the Guns-n-Roses of the TV world. You never know what they are coming out with and every time you see them the entire band is new.


That is an excellent description!


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

And Axl & Slash still hate each other.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

This blog entry went up on the music of Blood and Chrome at http://www.bearmccreary.com/#blog/battlestar-galactica-3/battlestar-galactica-blood-chrome/. I've only skimmed it so far. I'm watching the video right now. I really enjoyed the music.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Are they going to replay this? I don't see it in the guide data.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Here's a review of the Blu-ray that comes out Feb. 19...bit of a mixed bag.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

DLiquid said:


> Are they going to replay this? I don't see it in the guide data.


It's not found when searching the schedule for it at syfy.com. So I guess not anytime soon.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

It's available by magical means if you missed it on Syfy.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

DLiquid said:


> Are they going to replay this? I don't see it in the guide data.





Malcontent said:


> It's available by magical means if you missed it on Syfy.


No need to resort to "magical means". It looks like the eps are still up on YouTube. See post 31. They (the content providers) put up all the eps well before it aired. They released 2 eps a week or so.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

cwerdna said:


> No need to resort to "magical means". It looks like the eps are still up on YouTube. See post 31. They (the content providers) put up all the eps well before it aired. They released 2 eps a week or so.


It's 1 hour and 26 minutes long in total. For those that would like the convenience of watching it on their HD TV in 720p or 1080p Bluray, it might be a more attractive option then sitting in front of their computer monitor for that long.

Assuming they have something like a WDTV, Boxee Box or some other media player connected to their HD TV.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Unrated DVD version will be available on Vudu starting February 19th.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I thought it was pretty good. I would have watched the series.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

After watching it, it felt cheap compared to the Ron Moore version. The CGI was lower res. The lighting was downright strange at times. It felt more like a comic book and it probably would feel better in little webisodes but I don't think it would measure up as a TV series to keep me faithful.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Crap!!! I completely missed this. I would have recorded it if I knew it was on a few days ago. Maybe I can get it from Blockbuster. I see they list it as being available for rent by mail on the 19th. Otherwise I guess I'll go the Vudu route.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

zalusky said:


> After watching it, it felt cheap compared to the Ron Moore version. The CGI was lower res. The lighting was downright strange at times. It felt more like a comic book and it probably would feel better in little webisodes but I don't think it would measure up as a TV series to keep me faithful.


I watched like 10 minutes of it. I agree it looked like they put some sort of blue filter on the camera, everything had a bluish/cold tint to it.


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

I have watched a bit of it so far. I found the effects to be ok, but was taken out of it a little with the augmentation of the flight deck, with the Vipers stored on what looked like thos shelves you attach to your garage ceiling.

Liked the "older" version of the Raptor. Liked seeing the Galactica again.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

zalusky said:


> After watching it, it felt cheap compared to the Ron Moore version. The CGI was lower res. The lighting was downright strange at times. It felt more like a comic book and it probably would feel better in little webisodes but I don't think it would measure up as a TV series to keep me faithful.


I think the problem is for these webisodes/this series, they went w/mostly green screen and CGI instead of physical sets. There are some physical items but it's against a green screen backdrop w/CGI added in later.

I'm not sure the CGI was lower res but perhaps was just lower quality. I'd never watched BSG TNS in high def but at least I got to see this in high def.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

IIRC, this was done by a video game animation company as proof of concept that a BG series could be done without the expenses of the regular series.


----------

